# Sticky  chevy cruze FROM COIL TO CUSTOMER dvd



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Whats up everyone. Wanted to let everyone know that wont ever make it to see a tour that GM passed out a dvd to share with friends and family called THE CRUZE FROM COIL TO CUSTOMER 

Watch "The Cruze From Coil To Customer" on YouTube


----------



## Cabamino (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome video, thanks for sharing.

I need an automatic guiding vehicle to bring me ma foods.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

That was an amazing video! Thank you so much for sharing that with us. Absolutely loved watching it!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

No prob. Glad u liked


----------



## beeztee (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, that was awesome!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Since I have been in these plants before, not totally new me. But kind of hints how cars built today are for production in contrast to maintenance.

Gathered their stamping operation far exceeds their vehicle production, the everything except for the trunk lid, doors, hood, and front fenders is tack welded together. Ha, a lot easier to tack weld than to de-tact weld for replacing panels. Then the entire body is painted the same color before any part is installed. If you want to repaint your Cruze and make it look factory stock, have to remove everything first.

First major component installed is the wiring harness, ha, talk to people with a wiring harness problem buried beneath all that stuff, can't get at it. Or doing work on the instrument panel or the engine, let's use the word, inaccessible.

Ha, for me, the most enjoyable part of this video was watching them install the rear seat lower cushion. Would love to see a video of a couple of guys trying to remove it.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Mick said:


> Awesome video, thanks for sharing.
> 
> I need an automatic guiding vehicle to bring me ma foods.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hahaha. me mas food all I can picture is wedding crashers with will ferrell yelling MOM WE WANT THE MEATLOAF NOW.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

NickD said:


> Since I have been in these plants before, not totally new me. But kind of hints how cars built today are for production in contrast to maintenance.
> 
> Gathered their stamping operation far exceeds their vehicle production, the everything except for the trunk lid, doors, hood, and front fenders is tack welded together. Ha, a lot easier to tack weld than to de-tact weld for replacing panels. Then the entire body is painted the same color before any part is installed. If you want to repaint your Cruze and make it look factory stock, have to remove everything first.
> 
> ...


Man you're totally right, they should really install the wire harness into a conduit and just run it alongside the roof liner for easy access..........


OP: Thanks for the cool video.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

HarleyGTP said:


> Man you're totally right, they should really install the wire harness into a conduit and just run it alongside the roof liner for easy access..........
> 
> 
> OP: Thanks for the cool video.


 NO matter where the wiring harness is installed there will always be the one "spot" that you can not get to. If you really want something difficult to figure out try a Boeing 777 with wiring from the seats to the flightdeck everything is has to have wires and it can be really hairy as I work on the assembly line installing the interiors of these fine aircraft.


----------



## Phoenixcruze (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank-you for the video. I think the designers and assembly employees responsible for the Cruze have done a great job!


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Mikeske said:


> NO matter where the wiring harness is installed there will always be the one "spot" that you can not get to. If you really want something difficult to figure out try a Boeing 777 with wiring from the seats to the flightdeck everything is has to have wires and it can be really hairy as I work on the assembly line installing the interiors of these fine aircraft.


That has to be fun to watch too they got any vide9s on building those.


----------



## CyberSpace_7 (Jan 21, 2014)

Sweet video! Thank you!


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

NickD said:


> Gathered their stamping operation far exceeds their vehicle production, the everything except for the trunk lid, doors, hood, and front fenders is tack welded together. Ha, a lot easier to tack weld than to de-tact weld for replacing panels. Then the entire body is painted the same color before any part is installed. If you want to repaint your Cruze and make it look factory stock, have to remove everything first.


Panels are spot welded not tack welded, big difference.
Also this is standard production for decades. Roof, quarters, floor pans, firewall, bracing etc were spot welded on my 1966 Chevelle.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks, I loved the video. A lot of automation, but I guess that is for human safety. I hope that they are American made robots!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The video is an excellent attempt to give you a feel for the factory. Unfortunately it really doesn't do justice to the whole operation. If you want to understand the whole operation go on the next CruzeTalk factory tour.  You won't be disappointed.


----------



## MrCrazyivan01 (Feb 23, 2015)

Video won't play, says its private?! Viewing from Aus.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

MrCrazyivan01 said:


> Video won't play, says its private?! Viewing from Aus.


 Yeah its gone as is ChevyCruzeAssembler, would have liked to view it!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Aircraft I work on uses all white colored wire, try tracing a wire when bundled up in a harness. Possible, but takes a few seconds longer.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't watch says it is private.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

It may have went private for plant reasons. I take it this is the one from the tour 2 years ago?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It's back

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0RBgE2CfCg


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey its the new updated video!


----------



## Rorence (May 6, 2017)

Thanks for your nice post to teach us more in this field. After reading on here, we can learn more in this topic.


----------



## JerryGash (May 5, 2017)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Interesting how you can start building a first gen and when it's 90% complete it changes to a second gen. 
I'll see if I can get the video to embed:


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Haha, that was still cool though! I was humming the "how it's made" music in my head the whole time haha. 

I think my fav parts are seeing the tools and machines used to aid in assembly like the robot that spins all 5 lug nuts on at the same time or the giant dash board rotisserie. I'd kill someone for those tools at my house lol


----------

